# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نظر درباره دی وی دی موسسه پرواز کنکوری ها

## bio97

سلام وقت همگی بخیر اقا خواهشا نظرتون درباره دی وی دی های این موسسه بگید کدوم محصولاتش خوبه؟
واسه رشته تجربی
ممنون

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

خوب نیست. پولتونو بریزید تو چاه بهتره ! چه درسی لازم دارید شما  ؟

----------


## bio97

ریاضی تجربی و فیزیک

----------


## yasi20

ریاضی تجربی اریان خوبه فقط وقت گیره افبا کمتر وقت میگیره
فیزیکش نادریه که خیلی خوبه

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام وقت همگی بخیر اقا خواهشا نظرتون درباره دی وی دی های این موسسه بگید کدوم محصولاتش خوبه؟
> واسه رشته تجربی
> ممنون


سلام
خوبه سی دی هاش -کسی تا به حال نشنیدم بدشونو بگه-چند نوع داری سی دی هاشو(تستی مفهومی-اموزش جامع)
کسانی که استفاده کردن راضی بودن :Yahoo (4): 
چی میخوای بگیری؟بگو تا شاید بهتر بود و رایگان گیرت اومد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alibahadori

دوستان این فیزیک پرواز کنکوری بهتره یا حرف اخر یا ونوس اقای یحیوی؟
برای درصد 40 تا 50 
داداشم کلا فیزیکش رو هواست و کنکور 95 هم داره

----------


## bio97

> سلام
> خوبه سی دی هاش -کسی تا به حال نشنیدم بدشونو بگه-چند نوع داری سی دی هاشو(تستی مفهومی-اموزش جامع)
> کسانی که استفاده کردن راضی بودن
> چی میخوای بگیری؟بگو تا شاید بهتر بود و رایگان گیرت اومد


فیزیک و ریاضی تجربی رو میخوام به نظر شما کدوم استاد فیزیکش بهتره؟

----------


## Ali77

ریاضی منتظری تعریفشو شنیدم.فیزیکم خودم پیش 1 نادری نژاد رو کامل دیدم عالی بود.

----------


## alibahadori

> ریاضی منتظری تعریفشو شنیدم.فیزیکم خودم پیش 1 نادری نژاد رو کامل دیدم عالی بود.


بعد یک سوال دی وی دی هاشو دیدی دوباره نیاز به خوندن پاسخنامه ی گاج نقره ای بود ؟ یا میتونستی تست هاشو بزنی
؟

----------


## Amin ZD

> خوب نیست. پولتونو بریزید تو چاه بهتره ! چه درسی لازم دارید شما  ؟


خیلیاشونو خوب نمیشناسم ، بعضیاشونم کم میشناسم
ولی این حرف درمورد اریان حیدری درست نیست
چون واقعا خوب درس میده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خیلیاشونو خوب نمیشناسم ، بعضیاشونم کم میشناسم
> ولی این حرف درمورد اریان حیدری درست نیست
> چون واقعا خوب درس میده


اریان حیدری دیفرانسیل درس میده ! ایشون برای تجربی میخوان ! همشون بد نیستن ولی انتخاب های بهتر هم هست

----------


## Ali77

> بعد یک سوال دی وی دی هاشو دیدی دوباره نیاز به خوندن پاسخنامه ی گاج نقره ای بود ؟ یا میتونستی تست هاشو بزنی
> ؟


راحت میشد تستارو زد.خودشم جزه هاشو رو سایت گذاشته.میتونی دانلود کنی.دیگه نیازی به خوندن درسنامه های گاج نیست.

----------


## alibahadori

> راحت میشد تستارو زد.خودشم جزه هاشو رو سایت گذاشته.میتونی دانلود کنی.دیگه نیازی به خوندن درسنامه های گاج نیست.


ایول 
پس رو حرفت حساب میکنم 
راستی پرواز کنکوری کد تخفیف نداره محصولاتش؟

----------


## Ali77

> ایول 
> پس رو حرفت حساب میکنم 
> راستی پرواز کنکوری کد تخفیف نداره محصولاتش؟


تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم نداره.

----------


## bio97

پس نظر همه رو تدریس استاد نادری نژاده ایا روشهای تکنیکی فیزیک رو همه میگه؟

----------


## Ali77

> پس نظر همه رو تدریس استاد نادری نژاده ایا روشهای تکنیکی فیزیک رو همه میگه؟


هر مسئله رو حداقل با دو روش حل میکنه.

----------


## s.mojtaba1375

پول پای دی وی دی دادن یعنی تباه کردن ایندههین و بس...... :Yahoo (16):

----------


## alibahadori

> پول پای دی وی دی دادن یعنی تباه کردن ایندههین و بس......


برای همه اینطور نیست دوست من 
خودمم سال کنکور 1 دونه دی وی دی ندیدم ولی الان میبینم که برادرم واقعا نیاز داره و به نفعشه که فیزیکشو از 10 درصد برسونه به 30-40 درصد 
دانش اموز با دانش اموز فرق میکنه

----------


## Amin ZD

> اریان حیدری دیفرانسیل درس میده ! ایشون برای تجربی میخوان ! همشون بد نیستن ولی انتخاب های بهتر هم هست


ریاضی پایه هم گفته فقط دیف نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------

